
Show HN: Fan of it, a movie discovery app (built with React Native) - mdsteph
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fan-of-it/id1017025530?mt=8
======
nvcken
Tried it, Nice. But feel few laggy when scrolling list view on searching movie
& display about 10 items.

~~~
mdsteph
Thanks :) will definitely look at improving the speed, I think it might be a
slight amount of image resizing which I can look to optimise away. Otherwise,
just to baseline the performance, could I perhaps ask what device you tried it
on?

~~~
nvcken
I tried on iphone 5 with ios 7.1.1. Does it matter performance ?

~~~
mdsteph
It may matter, thanks for the details, this will allow me to test and improve
the frame rate on a similar device.

